# Long Lost Family



## Catsmother (Sep 3, 2020)

Does anyone watch it? I am quite addicted it to it. I have been watching the American ones, some very sad stories on it.

If you haven't seen it then I would recommend watching it.
Here is a clip of it


----------



## PGen98 (Mar 25, 2021)

Not meaning to bump such an old thread, but I have watched a fair few episodes of this, and it's fantastic.  There are tragic parts, and parts that make you angry, but for the most part it's just a genuinely good show that's a great watch.


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 26, 2021)

PGen98 said:


> Not meaning to bump such an old thread, but I have watched a fair few episodes of this, and it's fantastic.  There are tragic parts, and parts that make you angry, but for the most part it's just a genuinely good show that's a great watch.


Agree. I love it even though some of the stories are sad.


----------

